# NoClassDefFoundError: java/lang/Object



## Gast2 (12. Sep 2009)

Ich habe das Problem dass ich über die Windowskonsole keine Javaprogramme mehr starten kann. Egal was ich eingebe: java -jar blub.jar, java blub oder einfach nur java ... immer bekomme ich folgende Meldung:

```
Error occurred during initialization of VM
java/lang/NoClassDefFoundError: java/lang/Object
```
Hab ich mir irgendwas am PATH oder CLASSPATH verpfuscht, oder warum wird Object nichtmehr gefunden?


----------



## maki (12. Sep 2009)

CLASSPATH sollte nie als Umgebungsvariable gestezt werden, PATH  sollte u.a. ins bin verzeichnis des JRE/JDK zeigen, u.U. hilft nur noch eine neu installation von Java.


----------



## Gast2 (12. Sep 2009)

Danke, Neuinstallation hat das Problem behoben.

Eine kleine Frage noch:
ich habe einen lib Ordner mit ~10 Jar dateien, eine davon heißt cnc.jar und enthält meine Applikation.
Diese möchte ich gerne über die Konsole starten, probiert habe ich folgendes:

```
java -cp . -jar cnc.jar
```
Er meckert mir dann allerdings eine NoClassDefFound an, die lib befindet sich im aktuellen Verzeichnis. Kann ich -cp . nicht schreiben, so dass er im aktuellen Verzeichnis nach den jar Dateien sucht, muss ich jede jar Datei explizit angeben?


----------



## SlaterB (12. Sep 2009)

jars müssen mit ihrem Namen im ClassPath aufgeführt werden, ja


----------



## Gast2 (12. Sep 2009)

Ok, danke für die Antwort.


----------

